# AobaruNet



## Aobaru (Jul 31, 2008)

AobaruNet, my site.


Only constructive crits, please. If you want to flame or bitch about something, either PM me or shut up.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do you have a splash page? If the style's called 'Dark Sky', why is the area outside it white / very light grey? I've also never seen any white clouds at night. :\


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 1, 2008)

The color scheme is kind of a mediocre thing, dontcha think? :O And the splash page is where I put the plugboard, topsite links, and site info.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 1, 2008)

If you mean mediocre as in of average quality, I don't know; if you're using it in the wrong context and mean unimportant, no.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I've seen the Absol on the splash somewhere else. Who made it?

In the FAQ:


> 0MFG! THIS $ite SUCKS!!! MEGA $UCKS!!!
> 
> At least I don't use chatspeak... XD


I can't take you seriously right now. If there was no chatspeak, what would you say? After all, it doesn't answer anything right now.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 2, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> I can't take you seriously right now. If there was no chatspeak, what would you say? After all, it doesn't answer anything right now.


He used it as the stereotype of the Internet moron and the response indicated that he wouldn't take people who used chatspeak seriously. Ugh. >>


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 2, 2008)

Internet Morons don't always use chat speak, for your information.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 2, 2008)

see: stereotype


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 2, 2008)

Wait, I don't know what an Internet moron is. Oh well.

Maybe you could make it praise so that it's more obvious.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 2, 2008)

Stop with the stupid font you're using for the splash and banner.



> 0MFG! THIS $ite SUCKS!!! MEGA $UCKS!!!


I've never actually heard a person talk like this, not even to be funny.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 2, 2008)

I usually think there would be extra ones!!!o`1`!11

However, I still don't know what an Internet moron is, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> Stop with the stupid font you're using for the splash and banner.


I like it actually. Do you have something against it?




Dewgongeru said:


> I've never actually heard a person talk like this, not even to be funny.


I did get an email like this, a while back. I guess I got the one stereotypical moron on the internet. =\



> If you mean mediocre as in of average quality, I don't know; if you're using it in the wrong context and mean unimportant, no.


Did I say mediocre? Shit, I meant unimportant. I need to double-check before I hit reply, and not try to write a novel and post simultaneously. D:


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, I found an error.

http://www.aobarunet.vibrai.com/affyguide.php

The b in webmaster is lowercase in a CAPS LOCK RAGE!1!!!!1


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 2, 2008)

> Since the beginning of the internet,  affiliation has been a simple way to get more hits.


This sentence is completely false; the fact that you're 13 also makes it more ridiculous.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm confused. From the context, it seems only the first part is false.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 3, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> This sentence is completely false; the fact that you're 13 also makes it more ridiculous.


Maybe not the exact "beginning", but soon after that. And what the hell does my age have to do with this? I thought there were a lot of webmasters who are 13.

Additionally, I wrote this page a year ago, so I'm going to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 4, 2008)

Pokémon ≠ Internet


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 4, 2008)

Where is the credit to Arkeis for the Absol on the splash? :/


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Where is the credit to Arkeis for the Absol on the splash? :/


Thanks Page.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 4, 2008)

Credit to an artist for an image you are using does not belong on some page that nobody is ever going to bother reading. Put it on the page with the actual image. Particularly because your Thanks page doesn't even _say_ the Absol is from there - it's just "just in case" you use any images from them, with no mention of which images they are. That, my friend, is not giving credit.


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 4, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Credit to an artist for an image you are using does not belong on some page that nobody is ever going to bother reading. Put it on the page with the actual image. Particularly because your Thanks page doesn't even _say_ the Absol is from there - it's just "just in case" you use any images from them, with no mention of which images they are. That, my friend, is not giving credit.


Cornered.

Also, I don't see any link referencing to Arkeis' site if you did give him credit too by the way.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Credit to an artist for an image you are using does not belong on some page that nobody is ever going to bother reading. Put it on the page with the actual image. Particularly because your Thanks page doesn't even _say_ the Absol is from there - it's just "just in case" you use any images from them, with no mention of which images they are. That, my friend, is not giving credit.


Thanks for the adivice. I'll add it :0

*wonderswhyheforgot*


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 4, 2008)

> -_- I get a lot of these. "Rights   and stuff". ^^ And I don't think freedom of speech applies to the  internet xD


This made me laugh. Thank you for the comic relief.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 4, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> This made me laugh. Thank you for the comic relief.


Actually, someone wrote me about this a few weeks ago, and I forgot to change it. :0


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 4, 2008)

> And I don't think freedom of speech applies to the internet xD


Are you serious.

EDIT: nm


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 4, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> I like it actually. Do you have something against it?


Yes I do. It looks bad.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> Yes I do. It looks bad.


Well, I rather like it. :0


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 4, 2008)

Well it's just not my preference in font whatever.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 4, 2008)

Do IP bans work?


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 4, 2008)

My host allows it, yes :0


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 4, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Do IP bans work?


IP bans are a waste of everyone's time, fyi.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 6, 2008)

I joined the oekaki. I'm a sucker for oekaki. x.x

 Anyway, since when does a Houndoom fly? At least put it on a cloud or something. Changing a name from 'Day' or Week' to 'Moment' isn't very original, most sites have those. Funny how a Pokemon site has only two links about Pokemon, isn't it? *wil ocntinue review tomorrow*


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 6, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> My host allows it, yes :0


That's not what I asked.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 6, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Do IP bans work?


They work wonderfully well.



Murkrowfeather said:


> Anyway, since when does a Houndoom fly? At least put it on a cloud or something. Changing a name from 'Day' or Week' to 'Moment' isn't very original, most sites have those. Funny how a Pokemon site has only two links about Pokemon, isn't it? *wil ocntinue review tomorrow*


I put "moment" because I'm too unreliable to change it every week/month/etc. I simply change it when I feel like it's had a fair run, and I'm bored with it. That's why it's "moment". :0

I'm in the process of adding more Pokemon content (right now, a guide on catching legendaries based on my experience with them). Overall, though, we're more of a graphics/webmastering site.

As for the banner, I like hovering Houndoom. >D Though I should have made it with only flying/hovering Pokemon. I may change it later.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 6, 2008)

There seem to be a lot of resemblances to tCoD...


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 6, 2008)

Your Free Pokemon Porn "page" is incredibly immature; I can't really see you as a self-respecting, serious webmaster with that.


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 7, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> They work wonderfully well.


No they don't. l2proxy.

Also, I don't like the Absol in your splash page. It has really bad quality, and it looks like you just zoomed into it or re-sized it, which made it look really bad. 

You never expose a link to your Cutenews in public. This is exactly how this BassDrum.MP3 guy gets to your installs..


Invalid HTML.

You're mixing tables with DIVs. DIVs > Tables. Tables are meant for tabular data.

Site Staff is usually a bad idea. If it is your website, you should be able to do all of that on your own without needing all those people to do things for you.

AAP is a lost cause. Further, "...In a Pokemon World" is wrong. It is "We All Live in a Pokémon World...". I believe the owner even stated this clearly in affiliate guidelines, to name the site correctly.

The way you talk "Strategy" in your Pokemon of the Moment makes me think twice about ever coming to your site for such information whenever you release a new PoTM.

That is about it.


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 7, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Your Free Pokemon Porn "page" is incredibly immature; I can't really see you as a self-respecting, serious webmaster with that.


It is incredibly childish. The entire point of a Do Not Click Here page is to get a laugh, but that was just stupid, in my opinion. 

I visit your site often, and I've noticed it's grown, but I personally dislike the current layout. It bothers me, but I can't put my finger on it it. It seems a bit too much like Aiiro's free layouts, but only a vastly editted version.

Like Faltzer said, site staff usually aren't even dependable, and the work can be better done from the owner themselves anyway. Only in clans and stuff like that are the site staff really useful.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 7, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> They work wonderfully well.


Oh. I was just wondering because it doesn't block me on Invisionfree forums. I haven't actually bothered making an account again on a blocked place, because then I'd have to get another e-mail. For websites, I guessed it would be easier since I wouldn't have to do that. Now I know.


Faltzer said:


> No they don't. l2proxy.


You're confusing me. @_@ What's right?


----------



## Eevee (Aug 7, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> And the splash page is where I put the plugboard, topsite links, and site info.


the first page anyone sees is not a good place to put crap nobody cares about


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 7, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> You're confusing me. @_@ What's right?


I'm a bit lazy to explain this, so I'll just Reference you to some random resource.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> There seem to be a lot of resemblances to tCoD...


That's one I've never heard before. Elaborate?



AuroraKing said:


> Your Free Pokemon Porn "page" is incredibly immature; I can't really see you as a self-respecting, serious webmaster with that.


Actually, you're not the first person to say that. I've been seriously considering taking it down.



Faltzer said:


> Also, I don't like the Absol in your splash page. It has really bad quality, and it looks like you just zoomed into it or re-sized it, which made it look really bad.
> 
> *I'll readjust it.*
> 
> ...






Yenaa said:


> It is incredibly childish. The entire point of a Do Not Click Here page is to get a laugh, but that was just stupid, in my opinion.
> 
> I visit your site often, and I've noticed it's grown, but I personally dislike the current layout. It bothers me, but I can't put my finger on it it. It seems a bit too much like Aiiro's free layouts, but only a vastly editted version.


I made it myself, I don't know how you would get that impression.


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 7, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> What exactly don't you like about my Strategy? All it is is some recommended moves and TM's.


That is just the thing. I don't see any EVs, Natures, Held Items or anything you'd expect from an analysis/strategy for a certain Pokemon... I've never even seen a Typhlosion with Solar Beam either..


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 7, 2008)

His strategies don't necessary have to be for serious, all-out competitive battling, but then he should state that in order to avoid confusion.

Isn't removing CuteNews's link technically against their rules? (Not that CuteNews is alive enough for anyone to care, lol.) You're better off using Fusion News or something else anyway. Fusion News doesn't require a link back and is supposed to be more secure, at the very least.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Faltzer said:


> That is just the thing. I don't see any EVs, Natures, Held Items or anything you'd expect from an analysis/strategy for a certain Pokemon... I've never even seen a Typhlosion with Solar Beam either..


Thanks, Veekun.

Hmm... maybe I'll add some...

Thanks for the advice, everyone. ^_^

Kratos, I think Faltzer means the link to the Control Panel.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 7, 2008)

And I think Faltzer meant "seen a Typhlosion _use_ Solarbeam". Sunnybeam isn't a common Typhlosion strategy.

Oh, right, I forgot you had that. Fusion News is still better.

By the way, 300 words is nowhere near a two-page story by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Oh, right, I forgot you had that. Fusion News is still better.


I'll try it out and see which one I like better. ^_^


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't say Typhlosion could not learn Solar Beam, I referred to what Kratos Aurion stated. I have never seen that in a common move set.

Also, glad to see somebody has migrated to a better system. But you still haven't removed your 'Staff Login' link.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Faltzer said:


> Also, glad to see somebody has migrated to a better system. But you still haven't removed your 'Staff Login' link.


Done :0


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 8, 2008)

EVs and Natures seem competative, but I don't think items are.



Faltzer said:


> I'm a bit lazy to explain this, so I'll just Reference you to some random resource.


I guess IP bans work differently on forums.


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 12, 2008)

Aww. You only kept the Mew up for like a few months? I kinda liked it though. Black/grey/white's already been done (yeah, before the hiatus). 

And the Jokerman font on the splash... it's okay, but doesn't seem to fit Absol.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> Aww. You only kept the Mew up for like a few months? I kinda liked it though. Black/grey/white's already been done (yeah, before the hiatus).
> 
> And the Jokerman font on the splash... it's okay, but doesn't seem to fit Absol.


Stop assaulting my color scheme! >>DDD I can't figure out the styleswitcher (if anyone wants to help...?).


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 13, 2008)

What exactly can't you figure out about it?


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 15, 2008)

Whenever I set it up, the layouts turn out horribly disfigured. T___T


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> Whenever I set it up, the layouts turn out horribly disfigured. T___T


Care to be a little more vague?


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 15, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Care to be a little more vague?


How humorous.

I follow this guide. = Test page.


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.alistapart.com/articles/phpswitch/


Also, I hate you PHP kids. Real men use something like Perl.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 15, 2008)

PHP rocks.

Or does it?

Why won't it work?


----------



## Faltzer (Aug 16, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> PHP rocks.


In before Eevee.




> Or does it?
> 
> Why won't it work?


Let's see Line 3, or rather, your entire coding.


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 16, 2008)

My friend had the same issue. I think your going to need a PHP 5 Switcher, which is a completely different thing. I got my code from a friend who got it from Dragonfree, so I'd consult her about it.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 16, 2008)

That PHP switcher assumes that register_globals is on. Change $set in the switcher.php file to $_POST["set"] and you'll be fine.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 18, 2008)

switcher.php:

```
<?php
setcookie ('sitestyle', $_POST["set"], time()+31536000, »
	'/', 'http://www.aobarunet.vibrai.com', '0');
header("Location: $HTTP_REFERER");
?>
```
test.php:

```
<html>
<center>
<head>
<title>.:AobaruNet v5:.</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" 
	media="screen" title="User 
Defined Style" href="<?php echo 
(!$sitestyle)?'darkness':$sitestyle ?>.css" />

<link rel="alternate stylesheet" 
   type="text/css" media="screen" 
   title="Giggly Mew" href="gigglymew.css" />

</head>

~LEFT MENU CODE~

<td id="content" valign="top">

<a href="switcher.php?set=gigglymew">click here to change to GigglyMew!</a><br />
<a href="switcher.php?set=darkness">click here to change to Darkness!</a>
</td>

~RIGHT MENU CODE~
```


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 18, 2008)

Remove the double arrow from your switcher.php, it's messing up the cookie function.


```
<?php
setcookie ('sitestyle', $_POST["set"], time()+31536000, '/', 'http://www.aobarunet.vibrai.com', '0');
header("Location: $HTTP_REFERER");
?>
```


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 18, 2008)

Also, change both instances of $sitestyle in test.php to $_COOKIES["sitestyle"]. And since you're using links, and therefore GET and not POST, switcher.php should have $_GET["set"], not $_POST["set"].


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 18, 2008)

When I had a php styleswitcher, I was told the http:// in the switcher code wasn't needed. But that may not affect it.

```
<?php
setcookie ('sitestyle', $_POST["set"], time()+31536000, »
	'/', 'www.aobarunet.vibrai.com', '0');
header("Location: $HTTP_REFERER");
?>
```


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 21, 2008)

Still not working.

switcher.php

```
<?php
setcookie ('sitestyle', $_GET["set"], time()+31536000,	'/', 

'www.aobarunet.vibrai.com/', '0');
header("Location: $HTTP_REFERER");
?>
```
test.php

```
<html>
<center>
<head>
<title>.:AobaruNet v5:.</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" 
	media="screen" title="User 
Defined Style" href="<?php echo 
(!$_COOKIES["sitestyle"])?'darkness':$_COOKIES["sitestyle"] ?>.css" />

<link rel="alternate stylesheet" 
   type="text/css" media="screen" 
   title="Giggly Mew" href="gigglymew.css" />
</head>

LMENU CODE~~~~

<td id="content" valign="top">

<a href="switcher.php?set=gigglymew">click here to change to GigglyMew!</a><br />
<a href="switcher.php?set=darkness">click here to change to Darkness!</a>
	</td>

RMENU CODE~~~~
```


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 21, 2008)

Change

```
header("Location: $HTTP_REFERER");
```
to

```
header("Location: {$_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER']}");
```
Can't go wrong with superglobals

Oh, and *$_COOKIES* should be *$_COOKIE* (singular). Butterfree, seriously, I thought you were better than that :P


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 21, 2008)

Still not working.

switcher.php

```
<?php
setcookie ('sitestyle', $_GET["set"], time()+31536000,	'/', 

'www.aobarunet.vibrai.com', '0');
header("Location: {$_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER']}");
?>
```
test.php

```
<html>
<center>
<head>
<title>.:AobaruNet v5:.</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" 
	media="screen" title="User 
Defined Style" href="<?php echo 
(!$_COOKIES["sitestyle"])?'darkness':$_COOKIE["sitestyle"] ?>.css" />

<link rel="alternate stylesheet" 
   type="text/css" media="screen" 
   title="Giggly Mew" href="gigglymew.css" />

</head>

RMENU~~~~~~

<td id="content" valign="top">

<a href="switcher.php?set=gigglymew">click here to change to GigglyMew!</a><br />
<a href="switcher.php?set=darkness">click here to change to Darkness!</a>
		</td>

LMENU~~~~
```


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 22, 2008)

You still have one "$_COOKIES".


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" 
	media="screen" title="User 
Defined Style" href="<?php echo 
(![b]$_COOKIES[/b]["sitestyle"])?'darkness':$_COOKIE["sitestyle"] ?>.css" />
```
Should be


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" 
	media="screen" title="User 
Defined Style" href="<?php echo 
(!$_COOKIE["sitestyle"])?'darkness':$_COOKIE["sitestyle"] ?>.css" />
```


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 22, 2008)

It's switching now, but the aforementioned layout is screwed up.

Giggly Mew CSS
Dark Sky CSS

I beg of you, please help. ;_;


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 23, 2008)

Dude, it looks fine. o_o The only thing that bothers me is the affiliates being a bit too much to the right, but that's in the other layout anyway.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm using Firefox, and now it's not even switching. 0_0 What the hell is wrong with it?


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 24, 2008)

it switches for me under firefox 3 and opera 9.5 so it's a problem with your browser, check your cookie settings

also regretfully CSS isn't my forté, I guess I'll take a look at it though


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 24, 2008)

It doesn't stay switched once I move to other pages. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think he's implemented the cookie setting across the entire site yet


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> I don't think he's implemented the cookie setting across the entire site yet


Correct.

Don't you see how the banner is messed up in the Giggly Mew style?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, but it goes away after a few seconds.

If you don't mean that, then I think it's that the right row isn't aligned right.


----------



## Will_Absol (Nov 1, 2008)

What I dont get is why you have a Style Switcher installed if you don't use it.. :/


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 1, 2008)

Because it doesn't work yet... ?


----------



## Will_Absol (Nov 1, 2008)

Opps didn't see that.
My bad. ;(
Oh but I do see something!
I dont get why you use a "Absol fan"
Icon as your avatar for cutenews, 
Because the point of them is to link to 
the fan page but I see no link..
I mean sure we all like Absols and all
but then you shoudl link back
me says.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the Personality type page. (Your anchors don't work though).
I didn't look at all of it, but the webmaster's guides seemed rather eh. Like, they need more info, maybe some info that's a little less OBVIOUS. And I don't see the point of the two pages listed under 'Pokemon'.


----------

